

Your Brain Wasn’t Built for Junk Food, Porn, or the Internet - Ciotti
http://www.sparringmind.com/supernormal-stimuli/

======
sabbatic13
This should be getting more upvotes. It's a very interesting topic that
provides a framework for understanding our society better and ourselves.

------
huxley
Some of it is interesting and worth considering but the "reptile brain" mumbo
jumbo is based on the discredited Triurne Brain Hypothesis, which is not
supported by modern neurological or anatomical science.

------
nobodysfool
Quasi-scientific at best. The original "research" is interesting, but I don't
think it's applicable to humans or any other higher brained mammal. The brain
can certainly handle eating candy (ever heard of natives eating honey?),
sitting motionless for hours, 'super cuteness' and 'distractions'. While the
first half does have scientific research behind it, the second half is
lacking, and relies on conjecture. "Will power" is junk thinking.

~~~
Ciotti
Candy and honey are not the same thing.

Nowhere in the article do I claim that we "can't handle" any of those things.

------
hughdbrown
I found myself unable to resist clicking on this tantalizing link.

------
ommunist
Ehm. Our brain was not built. And it is more of a modem with firmware, than
some programs running on massively parallel wetware. Just think about our
responses to formation of melanin in response of changes in daylight.

------
diocane
A lesson in well created content

